# MAC - False Lashes Mascara - Dec '10



## lara (Sep 29, 2010)

Place all your *False Lashes Mascara* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.





Check out the *False Lashes Mascara Discussion* for the latest gossip and to share your wants and needs!

For full colour story information, check out the *False Lashes Mascara colour story thread*!


----------



## soco210 (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## soco210 (Nov 4, 2011)

False Lashes - Extreme Black


----------

